# Faith No More: Destroy this band!



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Because they are one of my all time darlings and I can't stop listening to them lately.

Why is this bad for me, tell me please!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't think I posted this one yet, but I do hope that the classical music fans will at least appreciate the outfits:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I like Faith No More. This looks like it would've been a fun show to see. (The video cuts out for a couple seconds at the start but is good from there).


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2014)

Faith>SC3...


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

They are such a fun band!!!! I need to give them another listen again here soon.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Serge said:


> Because they are one of my all time darlings and I can't stop listening to them lately.
> 
> Why is this bad for me, tell me please!


For me, there is so much nothing there that I cannot help you find something about them to dislike, but if it helps -- this is completely formulaic rock fluff, cotton candy, a soft drink shot through with more air in the vessel than fluid -- all the way through, music, costumes, video, and, BTW, I never pay attention to song texts, and I would bet there is nothing profound in this song's lyrics, either 

Like Nancy Reagan said on the temptation to take or purchase drugs when they were presented to you, "Just Say No."


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks, I really appreciate the effort. I really do. But if Faith No More are so typical and formulaic of rock genre as you claim they are, could you please point out another group who are quite like them, please? If possible?

In my opinion music is about engagement. If engagement is not there, it's not quite music. Faith No More engages me for sure.


----------

